# Autotrail Dakota



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Has anyone got a Dakota ?

We are getting increasingly depressed with our Startrail. Just found yet another excessive damp spot, one that was supposidly repaired in May !!!

How does the Dakota stack up ? we like the lay out especially the separate shower.

cheers

DJM


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

4 berth

DJM


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

We've got a 2013 Dakota with the super low line roof.

As with most motorhomes it's a compromise and not perfection.

The compromise of having a fixed bed and an end washroom is the size of the lounging area. For two of us it's more than adequate but starts to feel a bit "cosy" if you got 4 or more in there. What is nice, with just 2 of us, is that we can both sit with feet up on the side facing seats. 

Ours just has the 2 side facing bench seats. If you are looking for a true 4 berth (with 4 seatbelts) then you may struggle unless buying new. Autotrail do offer an option where the offside bench seat is replaced by an L shaped seat which has 2 seat belts fitted. I've seen many Dakotas but still haven't seen one with that option fitted so you may struggle to find a preowned one.

The bed is very comfortable and copes with my 6'1" height. I sleep on the outside where the angled end is so if I stretch out my feet come off the end of the mattress but I don't sleep stretched out so it's not a problem.

Cooking facilities are good (or so I'm told) with sufficient room for prepping and cooking. Serving takes a little more thought and sometimes the table is used to give more space.

The end washroom is the star point in my opinion. The shower is huge and has a much room as many home showers. It doubles as a good drying area when the weather is wet too. We rarely use full facility sites so good bathrooms are always high of our list of priorities.

Although it's plated at 4250kg you still have to be a little be careful with weights. The fresh water tank for some odd reason is located behind the rear axle. We have a full width towbar fitted (which is not light) and when fully loaded with a tandem on the bike rack and a full water tank, the back axle was about 50kg overweight. This was easily corrected by dumping water but is something you need to be aware of. I'm sure that if the fresh tank was central in the van then things would have been a lot better.

The overhang behind the rear wheels is quite long. It's not a problem but something you need to keep in mind when manouvering is confined spaces.

Overall we are very pleased with the van and it makes 6 week trips very comfortable. If you need any more info just ask or PM if you'd prefer.

Phil


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dakota layout does vary a lot dependant on the year, as of course do others, we like them too, but can't find the right year to get the 2 six foot seats.


----------

